# Le Camera Kit en France



## Progoze (8 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir (enfin bonne nuit plutôt),

Le camera kit se vend comme des petits pains aux States (un peu comme l'iPad et tout ses accessoires en général...), sera-t-il disponible en France dès la sortie de l'iPad ? Si non quand ? Si oui à quel prix ?
Je ne pense pas vraiment que quelqu'un aie des réponses à ces questions (à part peut être Steve Jobs mais même si c'est la mode je ne vais pas lui demander par mail )

Sinon est il possible d'en importer (par courrier) ? Quel site et quel prix ?

Bon encore désolé pour ces questions un peu impossible mais je trouve qu'on ne parle pas assez du camera kit qui semble être indispensable à l'iPad !
En tout cas, depuis la première heure d'utilisation de mon iPad je me suis rendu compte à quel point cet objet aurait pu m'être utile !
Pouvoir importer ses photos/vidéos directement en vacances, le rêve quoi !

Bon allez A+

Merci


----------



## marvel63 (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
le camera kit est dispo en precommande pour le 7 juin sur l'apple store fr, à 29euros.
Par expérience, si ce kit t'intéresse tu as intérêt à le précommander tout de suite, risque de rupture les premiers jours.


----------



## medmed (14 Mai 2010)

Aux USA ils n'en ont quasiment pas reçu surtout... Quand j'y étais (à NYC), tous les jours pendant ma semaine j'allais dans 2 Apple Store de Manhattan (5th avenue et Soho) pour voir si ils en recevaient, il n'y en a jamais eu et certains vendeurs me disaient "on en a pas depuis super longtemps, on sait pas quand on sera livré passez tous les jours".

Bref ça a du bien se vendre au début, puis Apple n'a plus refournit ses Store. Du coup dès l'ouverture des précommandes j'ai commandé le mien, 29. Mais la date d'expédition était Juin, même le Lundi 10. 

Je me demande surtout s'ils n'ont pas des problèmes niveau des chaînes d'assemblage...


----------



## Progoze (14 Mai 2010)

un peu HS :
L'apple store de Soho est juste trop beau ! et le quartier magnifique !
J'y étais il y a 3 semaines et ils en avaient à flots ! Des montagnes de boites iPad c'était fou !


----------

